# Recruitment Consultant - 223112



## shankii (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I creating this thread to invite all recruitment consultant who started the process from oct 2013. If any seniors who got there assessment and EOI done please share your experience.

Myself just finished assessment and its positive.

Lets stay connected here.

Regards
Shan


----------



## HADIMANE (Mar 23, 2014)

Hi Sankaii,

I hope this thread is still active, if not we put our all effort to make it active

Me and my wife both are recruitment consultant, our Skill assessment is over and lodged the EOI and SS, waiting for the CO allocation.

Let me know your status. 



shankii said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I creating this thread to invite all recruitment consultant who started the process from oct 2013. If any seniors who got there assessment and EOI done please share your experience.
> 
> ...


----------



## wallabie (Apr 7, 2014)

*Recruitment consultant*



hadimane said:


> hi sankaii,
> 
> hi my greetings to hadimine,
> 
> ...


"

"


----------



## HADIMANE (Mar 23, 2014)

wallabie said:


> "
> 
> "


Hello Wallabie,

As Shankii rightly said, your message is not clear, there are multiple stages involved till the visa application, let me in which stage your are so the we can share our experiences.


----------



## HADIMANE (Mar 23, 2014)

shankii said:


> hi,
> 
> your message is not clear. can you PM me ? which state you applied and what is your IELTS score. for recruitment consultant they have increased 7 in each band and also they need job offer to be showed. where r u from?
> 
> ...


Shan, 

I doubt CO will ask for job offer for state sponsorship or visa application, nor I have been asked till I lodge my visa application.

Pls correct if am missing any thing,,am processing through one of the reputed immigration consultant they also never ask me the same. 

Top of that it is 99.99% impossible to obtain the job offer before landing in Australia, as many companies will prefer candidates who are already in Australia.


----------



## shankii (Nov 6, 2013)

You have already lodged for visa right. So this is not applicable for you. i am unlucky to have 489 visa for NT. I was talking about NT state sponsor. what are you waiting for go ahead and do PC and medical and keep things ready so that you may also get direct grant. where r u from?





HADIMANE said:


> Shan,
> 
> I doubt CO will ask for job offer for state sponsorship or visa application, nor I have been asked till I lodge my visa application.
> 
> ...


----------



## HADIMANE (Mar 23, 2014)

shankii said:


> You have already lodged for visa right. So this is not applicable for you. i am unlucky to have 489 visa for NT. I was talking about NT state sponsor. what are you waiting for go ahead and do PC and medical and keep things ready so that you may also get direct grant. where r u from?


Am from Bangalore, yes, all set to go for MED and PCC, but the catch is till July 190 grants not even CO allocation, hence taking my own time for rest of the other process. 

Where are you from ? And it's not back luck though ... If try hard and keep searching you may get some opportunity , but we are taking risk going with out job.

All the best mate.


----------



## aj_ferns (Jul 15, 2014)

shankii said:


> You have already lodged for visa right. So this is not applicable for you. i am unlucky to have 489 visa for NT. I was talking about NT state sponsor. what are you waiting for go ahead and do PC and medical and keep things ready so that you may also get direct grant. where r u from?


Hi @Shankii, i have been told by my agent that 489 and 190 being two different visas n hence two different application forms...they cant be interchanged..and yet I have come across posts in various threads- especially for NT sponsorship, where one has applied for 190 but been granted the 489? Was that the case with you too? could you pls specify and clear this doubt of mine? Thanks,
AJ


----------



## darshan20162016 (5 d ago)

aj_ferns said:


> Hi @Shankii, i have been told by my agent that 489 and 190 being two different visas n hence two different application forms...they cant be interchanged..and yet I have come across posts in various threads- especially for NT sponsorship, where one has applied for 190 but been granted the 489? Was that the case with you too? could you pls specify and clear this doubt of mine? Thanks,
> AJ


Any update on this?


----------



## darshan20162016 (5 d ago)

HADIMANE said:


> Am from Bangalore, yes, all set to go for MED and PCC, but the catch is till July 190 grants not even CO allocation, hence taking my own time for rest of the other process.
> 
> Where are you from ? And it's not back luck though ... If try hard and keep searching you may get some opportunity , but we are taking risk going with out job.
> 
> All the best mate.


How was your job search experience?


----------

